# Another darn squirrel



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I shoot every squirrel I see around my house. Before I got serious about killing them, I hardy ever got any fruit off my fruit trees and had to cover my tomato plants with chicken wire to get any tomatoes. I started shooting them with a .22 Contender pistol with a scope on it and using .22 CB caps. I killed 66 the first year I got serious, 58 the second, 53 the third and it tapered on down until now it's just a few every year.

My wife was out taking pictures of some flowers this morning and spied a squirrel in an oak tree out back. She phoned me even though I was only in front of the house. That way she could keep an eye on him. I got one of the aluminum pipe shooters out of the truck and five 7/16" steel balls. The first shot hit him right between the shoulders. It hurt him enough that he could only cling to the tree. I missed the second and third shots but brained him with the fourth, killing him instantly. Lyn took a picture as I was coming out of the cedars with it.

Normally I don't get to kill them but just knock them out of the tree. My Blue Lacy dog usually grabs them before they hit the ground and administers the coup de gras. She was in the house this time.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ooh man! i bet you broke that squirrels shoulder blades.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! That gizmo does the job ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's 1 big squirrel, good eatins there. Nicely done.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting!

SMS


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

good stuff, must be nice to finally enjoy some of your fruits, and of course tomatoes are like the most awesome food available to man off a plant (personal opinion of course). How did that contender work for you, obviously by the number of kills you posted pretty well... but would like some personal opinions on it, also how loud was it with the cb caps? been using the aguila super colibri myself in a 10-22, it works ok, but not great. Super quiet though.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

mrpaint said:


> good stuff, must be nice to finally enjoy some of your fruits, and of course tomatoes are like the most awesome food available to man off a plant (personal opinion of course). How did that contender work for you, obviously by the number of kills you posted pretty well... but would like some personal opinions on it, also how loud was it with the cb caps? been using the aguila super colibri myself in a 10-22, it works ok, but not great. Super quiet though.


The Contender isn't sporting at all. I have a 2x7 Leopold rifle scope on it, so I hold it by the scope with my left hand and the grip with my right, and hold it up close to my face because of the rifle scope. It works very well and I hardly ever miss.

The CB caps are not any louder than these new pellet guns and at reasonable tree rat range is very accurate.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting. That TC sounds like a machine.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good shooting


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice shooting. We had the same issue with squirrels here until last year's drought killed off the larger pecan trees and most of the garden.


----------

